# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do I eliminate duplicate values on y axis of an Excel chart?

## Paul

I've created a simple line chart with smoothing.  The chart has two data
series.  The chart looks fine except that the Y axis has each value
duplicated.

----------


## Jon Peltier

Paul, this might be due to a number format which shows no decimal digits
but a major tick spacing of 0.5. Excel wants ticks at 0, 0.5, 1, 1.5, 2,
2.5, and 3, but the number format forces them to 0, 1, 1, 2, 2, 3, 3.
Change either the tick spacing or the number format to make it right.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______

Paul wrote:

> I've created a simple line chart with smoothing.  The chart has two data
> series.  The chart looks fine except that the Y axis has each value
> duplicated.

----------


## melpa

Thank you Jon, this helped me.

----------


## msmith508

I just figured this out in the mid 2022 version of excel:
1. Right click the Y axis
2. Click on format axis
3. Set the Y axis upper range under Bounds > Maximum
4. Set the Y axis increments under Units > Major (This is the main part of your question, I'm not sure the Minor is for though)
And that's all!

----------


## msmith508

Untitled.pngHere's an example screenshot.

----------


## FDibbins

> Attachment 782865Here's an example screenshot.



Although this thread is over 5 years old, Im sure your input will help some members, thanks for thar  :Smilie:

----------

